# IN AUSTRALIA - PLS HELP WITH MY QUESTION!!!!



## Geoff Allen (Oct 5, 2005)

Hi,
I live in Australia and am coming to the States for an RV holiday. My question is are there many restrictions with regards to where you can pull up for the night?

eg. If I'm cruising along and spy a nice spot by the side of the road is it acceptable to park and sleep for the night or are you generally required to pull up at recognised camping sites?

Thank you very much for your assistance

Geoff in Oz.


----------



## turnipbwc (Oct 5, 2005)

IN AUSTRALIA - PLS HELP WITH MY QUESTION!!!!

Geoff,
Welcome to the forum.........Lot's of things to do and places to see in the good old USA. One thing you DO NOT want to do is pull off the side of the road and sleep for the night. That's a good way to get robbed and shot or both, not to mention geting hit by another vehicle while sleeping. Lot of crazy people in this world. Go to a RV campground where you will be off the road and people around you that will be there if you need them.
Good Luck,
turnip42


----------



## CaMPingFooL (Oct 5, 2005)

IN AUSTRALIA - PLS HELP WITH MY QUESTION!!!!

Hey Geoff you can pull over at Truck Stops. You can spend the night at a Wal-Mart parking lot (check inside store first for where to park and if they allow it, and it's always good to shop a little first and be holding the bag while asking    ). Also the Cracker Barrel restaurants have no problem with you staying in their parking lots for the night and then you can always have a great breakfast in the morning!


----------



## Krazeehorse (Oct 5, 2005)

IN AUSTRALIA - PLS HELP WITH MY QUESTION!!!!

And I doubt you would get robbed or shot....at least not in Ohio.


----------



## turnipbwc (Oct 5, 2005)

IN AUSTRALIA - PLS HELP WITH MY QUESTION!!!!

It just happened last week in Ohio around Zaynesville, robbed and shot.


----------



## Krazeehorse (Oct 5, 2005)

IN AUSTRALIA - PLS HELP WITH MY QUESTION!!!!

I missed that in the papers turnip.  I can't find anything about it on the net.  I would like to know more about the particulars.  Would you post a link about the news story?  Thanks, Krazee


----------



## hertig (Oct 6, 2005)

IN AUSTRALIA - PLS HELP WITH MY QUESTION!!!!

Campgrounds and authorized boondocking sites, of course.  Most truck stops (but will be surrounded by trucks who idle their engines all night).  Many Wal-Marts and some other businesses.  I've used rest areas along the freeways without problems (except for the time a cattle truck parked as close to me as he could get and the side of my trailer got covered with brown spots .  Outside friends/relatives places where allowed.  Anywhere else is risking accident, attack and/or interface with law enforcement...


----------



## Poppa (Oct 6, 2005)

IN AUSTRALIA - PLS HELP WITH MY QUESTION!!!!

Staying along the side of the road ALONE with out other campers is a no no. Many states have very nice welcome centers and rest areas that have parking for 18 wheelers as well as campers.

If you make it to the New Orleans area walmarts nor truck stops are very safe.


----------



## Kirk (Oct 6, 2005)

IN AUSTRALIA - PLS HELP WITH MY QUESTION!!!!

We have been fulltime now for 5 1/2 years and we do find some places where you can just pull off and spend the night, but not just anywhere. Be sure to ask locally. While it is true that there are places that would not be safe, there are also some that are safe. Truck stops are OK and many such as Flying J and Love's encourage stops by RV owners. In many locations it is also acceptable to spend a night in a parking lot of one of the stores, like Wal Mart, K Mart or most other large stores. Always ask inside first just to be sure. It is quite common to see American RV owners spend the night at Wal Mart in particular. If you travel the US routes and stay off or the interstate highway system, many small towns have a place where you can spend the night for free, or near free. Frequently they allow a stay in the city park. Most smaller towns are very happy to get your business and the people will be very friendly. I have even had a local police officer stop by to introduce himself and let us know that they will keep an eye on things! In some of the coastal states you are allowed to spend the night along the roads near the beaches, some do not. Many state parks have campgrounds that are inexpensive as are most from the forest service and other federal authorities. There are many choices of locations to spend the night in addition to the commercial campgrounds. There are several good books that list such locations. Welcome to the USA!


----------



## turnipbwc (Oct 6, 2005)

IN AUSTRALIA - PLS HELP WITH MY QUESTION!!!!

Krazeehorse,

That story was on the local tv news. I heard it on the 11:00 PM news. A man and woman was pulled off the road near Zanesville looking at a map when a car pulled up behind them. A man robbed them at gun point and the driver started to get out and the robber shot him in the leg and fled. I never seen it in the paper and never heard anymore about it. 
turnip42


----------



## Krazeehorse (Oct 6, 2005)

IN AUSTRALIA - PLS HELP WITH MY QUESTION!!!!

Keep those doors locked and the hammers cocked!


----------



## Tassiedevil (Dec 2, 2005)

IN AUSTRALIA - PLS HELP WITH MY QUESTION!!!!

Hi Geoff, when do intend heading over for your RV holiday, we live in Tassie and are arriving in the US in June to buy an RV and travel for a few months, I would love to hear how your plans are going and have a chat by email, my details are with my User name, hope to hear from you soon , regard  Sue


----------

